# Are cories really okay in smooth gravel?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been keeping corydoras for a while and I have always used smooth gravel in my tank but I read somewhere that cories are more prone to infections with gravel substrate. All my cories seem healthy and happy. Opinions please.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cories like to borrow, so sand is preferred to keep them on.
But
They can do fine on gravel too, as long as there isn't any rough edges on them because cories can cut themselves very easily.

I keep my cories on gravel too without any issues, but I know they would be much happier on sand


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had corys for years and I have smooth gravel. The sharp gravel can wear down their barbels on their mouths so I'd steer clear of that sharp stuff.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had mine on playsand... it was a MESS, but they loved it!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about playsand for a while now, but I am concerned about the sand messing up my filters and I am not so experienced as far as cleaning sand goes.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you need to let the sand settle before you plug your filter back in. it is also good to use a prefilter. cleaning sand is easy. you just make small circular motions over the sand,about 1 inch above it with your vacuum/siphon. you may want mts to keep the sand stirred or you can run a chopstick through it a couple of times a month. i really love the look of my playsand. plus you get to see your cories shove their little noses into the sand and go to town.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

By mts you mean Malaysian trumpet snails? do they have a big bioload?


----------

